

HP imposes more salary cuts for EDS employees - icedphoenix
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=14571

======
icedphoenix
These cuts are just for April. Interestingly enough, HP's fiscal calendar is
set-up such that Q2 ends April 30th.

